
Researchers Warn of Unfixable DNS DoS NXNS Attack - BLKNSLVR
https://www.itnews.com.au/news/researchers-warn-of-unfixable-dns-denial-of-service-nxnsattack-548345
======
based2
[https://media.cert.europa.eu/static/SecurityAdvisories/2020/...](https://media.cert.europa.eu/static/SecurityAdvisories/2020/CERT-
EU-SA2020-027.pdf)

------
jlgaddis
[http://www.nxnsattack.com](http://www.nxnsattack.com)

------
posix_me_less
This warning helps attackers the most. They should have waited with
publication until upgrades are available in major OS distributions - RHEL,
Debian, Ubuntu.

~~~
petee
_" A responsible coordinated disclosure procedure has been performed following
the discovery of the NXNSAttack described in the paper below. Several DNS
software vendors and service providers have adopted measures to protect
against the destructive measures of the NXNSAttack."_

Maybe nobody is really taking it seriously. It's been posted to HN like 5
times now and failed to get any traction either.

[http://www.nxnsattack.com/](http://www.nxnsattack.com/)

~~~
posix_me_less
> A responsible coordinated disclosure procedure has been performed

This whole fiasco is why security researchers are widely seen as insufferable,
pretentious and egocentric primadonnas. Responsible my ass. Yeah they gave
them heads up, but Redhat and Centos, two major suppliers of Linux server
systems in the world, don't even have a first attempt at a viable solution [1]
but security researchers now have their name published.

[1]
[https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1836118](https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1836118)

> Maybe nobody is really taking it seriously.

Redhat is, it has high severity and high priority.

